# opinions



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I am looking for opinions on a Hi Point C9mm. Good bad or ugly. I know it's cheap, I know it's low quality. I bought one, shot it, and just wanted other opinions. It has a lifetime warranty.

Also if anyone has one, which ammo works best out of yours?


----------

